# MTM Crossbow Bolt Case



## Jim (Oct 1, 2016)

I ordered an MTM Crossbow bolt case through Amazon. I was excited to get it because my Bolts are all over the place. Low and behold I get home from work and my wife says you got a package. I knew what it was, Im a guy, so I ripped open the box like it was Christmas morning. :LOL2: 

After ripping open the Amazon packaging, I got to work on the MTM box packaging. I held the crossbow case in my hand and I had that same feeling I had when I opened my Atari 2600 when I was a kid many MANY moons ago. :LOL2: 

And then my world fell apart........
I opened up the crossbow case and instantly my eyes started to water as I noticed that there was only only ONE foam insert in the case, and not two. After gathering myself I decided to handle this like a man and sent MTM an email letting them know I jost got the case and one foam insert was missing. I tossed and turned all night with anger and frustration. :LOL2: 



The very first thing the next morning, I got a reply with an apology and instructions ton how to get the piece sent to me. :lol: 

Link to the Case: https://amzn.to/2dNCYM2


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 5, 2016)

thats pretty cool. i need one of those!


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2016)

It came in! Thank You MTM for the quick turn around. 

Awesome Customer Service! :beer:


----------

